

Design of Servo - Mozilla's next-generation rendering engine - dbcooper
http://smallcultfollowing.com/babysteps/blog/2012/03/28/servo-design/

======
tsewlliw
Wow, how timely, was just discussing how big a difference disconnecting a Dom
node before changing its contents was leading to a radical performance boost
especially in IE7. The RCU technique makes me want an excuse to use it.

